# called off:)



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I called off work today to hit the river, And It paid off... I watched a couple nice bucks walk across the river about 70 yards. I was in water up to my chest workin the deep holes. Sorry the pic not so good my phone sucks. water is real clear at rock, Jig and mag took all the fish today.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If you're fishing chest deep water in the Rocky, you were probably standing
in a good fishing hole......


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

joe01 said:


> I called off work today to hit the river, And It paid off... I watched a couple nice bucks walk across the river about 70 yards. I was in water up to my chest workin the deep holes. Sorry the pic not so good my phone sucks. water is real clear at rock, Jig and mag took all the fish today.


Chest Deap? Were you spearfishin with a snorkel????


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

scuba gear it is a good hole. You have to get in deep to fish...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

it don't matter if ya got to throw on the floatees to get in a hole. I say if ya caught one it was worth the shrunken package and icy testes! 
nice :B


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

joe01, not meaning to hi-jack this but I noticed you were from Litchfield. Did you ever fish the pay lake called Cedar Lake? I grew up fishing that place. I wonder what evr happened to it.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

69 its allways worth it never heard of the place big daddy, I have only lived here for 1 year. where is it at?


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Isnt that the lake over on smith road?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't remember the name of the road for sure but Smith rings a bell. I do know it is/was south of the circle a short distance. Heading in that direction you would be making a left onto the road and the lake was on your right behind a couple of nice houses. Spent countless days there catching those trout. Got to know the owners very well and they would let us fish for free.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

thats on west smith right after the motorcicle track, I looked this weekend


----------

